# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Junho de 2011



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:38)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Junho de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(II) Temperatura Máxima em Junho de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 12:54)

4,0ºC a 6,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2011 às 13:30)

2,0ºC a 4ºC!


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 14:02)

Escolhi o intervalo: *0,0ºC a 2,0ºC*

Espero que haja uma boa inversão térmica 

O recorde de temperatura mínima para este mês é de *-5.1ºC*, pertencendo a antiga Estação da Lagoa Comprida a 12.Junho.1946


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

6,0ºC a 8,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2011 às 14:44)

Eu aposto no intervalo: *4,0ºC a 6,0ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 16:04)

Um frio mínimo de 6,0ºC a 8,0ºC!! para as zonas montanhosas!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 16:46)

Votei no intervalo *2,0°c a 4,0°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 17:07)

0,0ºC a 2,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 17:42)

4,0ºC a 6,0ºC


----------



## squidward (27 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

>8.1ºC espero um mês quentinho


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 20:09)

0,0ºC a 2,0ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

4,0ºC a 6,0ºC, Penhas Douradas ou Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

2º-4º Graus em Lamas de Mouro ou nas Penhas Douradas entre dia 6-10 Junho.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

0,0ºC a 2,0ºC.


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

>= 8,1ºC

Isto já não vai arrefecer muito, mas pode ser que esteja enganado


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Mai 2011 às 15:41)

Intervalo de 2,0ºC a 4ºC em Lamas de Mouro ou Penhas Douradas entre os dias 7-12 de Junho

Cumps

Pelos vistos acertei vamos ver se hoje de madrugada não baixa para alem dos 2º graus o que é bem possivel neste momento Lamas de Mouro a 1h:29m segue com 4º graus positivos.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2011 às 09:09)

Votei no intervalo que baliza todas as temperaturas mínimas registadas entre os *2,1ºC* e os *4,0ºC*.

Apenas um reparo, a partir dos 2,0ºC, os intervalos apresentam valores repetidos, por exemplo, entre 2,0ºC e 4,0ºC, sendo o seguinte entre os 4,0ºC e os 6,0ºC. Não sei se é possível, mas dever-se-ia alterar os valores para *2,1ºC* a 4,0ºC, *4,1ºC* a 6,0ºC e *6,1ºC* a 8,0ºC, de modo a evitar _confusões_, caso o valor registado dê para dois intervalos.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2011 às 12:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Apenas um reparo, a partir dos 2,0ºC, os intervalos apresentam valores repetidos, por exemplo, entre 2,0ºC e 4,0ºC, sendo o seguinte entre os 4,0ºC e os 6,0ºC. Não sei se é possível, mas dever-se-ia alterar os valores para *2,1ºC* a 4,0ºC, *4,1ºC* a 6,0ºC e *6,1ºC* a 8,0ºC, de modo a evitar _confusões_, caso o valor registado dê para dois intervalos.



Erro corrigido. Obrigado.


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mai 2011 às 16:58)

F_R disse:


> >= 8,1ºC
> 
> Isto já não vai arrefecer muito, mas pode ser que esteja enganado



Na passada madrugada em Lamas de Mouro as temperaturas desceram aos 8º graus e não foi uma noite especialmente fria é muito facil mesmo no verão atingir-se esses valores nas terras Altas do Norte e Centro.
De referir que o inicio de Junho até dia 14 de acordo com as previsões e se elas confirmarem vai ser bem frescote e até com percipitação,o dia de hoje é um dia quente para o que virá ai, logo mantenho o meu palpite e até adianto um periodo 2º-4º graus em Lamas de Mouro,Montalegre ou Penhas Douradas entre o dia 6 a 12 de Junho isto se não baixar até a valores abaixo deste intervalo, vamos esperar para ver.

cumprs


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

Não esquecer que a sondagem é a nível nacional.
Bica da Cana, na Madeira, andou esta última noite praticamente sempre na casa dos 5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 07:23)

Começamos bem esta votação. E, logo no primeiro dia, 7 já foram.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2011 às 11:53)

Montalegre já eliminou os primeiros *7* desprevenidos,  não acreditavam nas frescas noites de Junho no Interior Norte e agora já foram.

Veremos se o intervalo em que votei se aguenta até ao fim do mês


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 12:41)

MSantos disse:


> Montalegre já eliminou os primeiros *7* desprevenidos,  não acreditavam nas frescas noites de Junho no Interior Norte e agora já foram.
> 
> Veremos se o intervalo em que votei se aguenta até ao fim do mês



LOL nada que me supreenda e isto é ainda o começo MSantos as previsões quinzenais estão brutais para o que ai vêm,pelos vistos vem algum frio mesmo nas proximas 2 semanas BIG LOL ainda irá descer mais isto se as previsões se confirmarem.

Cumprs


----------



## meteo (1 Jun 2011 às 13:05)

Vem frio nas próximas semanas? Ah sim no interior Norte e Centro de madrugada! Já ia comprar um casaco. 

Mas de facto é normal em Junho ter-se minimas de 4-5 ºC no interior do pais,ou até no litoral como Aljezur,na estação da Costa da Caparica e outros locais. Para além de que na sondagem entram também as ilhas como é obvio! 
Apostei no intervalo 2,1-4ºC..Acredito que se chegará lá num dia de acentuada inversão térmica.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2011 às 13:15)

Só por curiosidade o recorde para o mês de Junho é: *-5,1ºC* registados na Lagoa Comprida no dia 12 do ano de 1946.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 14:27)

meteo disse:


> Vem frio nas próximas semanas? Ah sim no interior Norte e Centro de madrugada! Já ia comprar um casaco.
> 
> Mas de facto é normal em Junho ter-se minimas de 4-5 ºC no interior do pais,ou até no litoral como Aljezur,na estação da Costa da Caparica e outros locais. Para além de que na sondagem entram também as ilhas como é obvio!
> Apostei no intervalo 2,1-4ºC..Acredito que se chegará lá num dia de acentuada inversão térmica.



UI !!!Calma eu não estou a dizer que vão ser batidos valores extremos!!!apenas estou a constactar que a 1ª quinzena de Junho ou melhor a partir deste Domingo com maior incidencia na 2ª semana do mês iremos ter temperaturas abaixo da média para o mês de Junho marcada com instablidade e sim algum frio em algumas zonas do pais mas isso não signfica que seja algo de extraordinario ou anormal!!!Apenas não vamos torrar com calor o que para mim é optimo pois dispenso o calor em excesso e em quantidade!!!


----------



## meteo (1 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

SocioMeteo disse:


> UI !!!Calma eu não estou a dizer que vão ser batidos valores extremos!!!apenas estou a constactar que a 1ª quinzena de Junho ou melhor a partir deste Domingo com maior incidencia na 2ª semana do mês iremos ter temperaturas abaixo da média para o mês de Junho marcada com instablidade e sim algum frio em algumas zonas do pais mas isso não signfica que seja algo de extraordinario ou anormal!!!Apenas não vamos torrar com calor o que para mim é optimo pois dispenso o calor em excesso e em quantidade!!!



Apenas respondi porque podia ser passada a imagem incorrecta que iamos ter dias frescos para Junho, ou manhãs frescas..Quando (se estiverem) as minimas estão abaixo da média,mas pouco abaixo!
Pela tua mensagem,parecia que vinha ai um Junho anormal de temperaturas(a próxima semana ainda não se pode dizer como vai estar).Estava a por água na fervura


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2011 às 19:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOL nada que me supreenda e isto é ainda o começo MSantos as previsões quinzenais estão brutais para o que ai vêm,pelos vistos vem algum frio mesmo nas proximas 2 semanas BIG LOL ainda irá descer mais isto se as previsões se confirmarem.
> 
> Cumprs



Eu votei no intervalo, *4,1ºC a 6,0ºC* e duvido que me aguente até ao final do mês, é provável que no Interior Norte ou até nas terras altas da Madeira a temperatura descer um pouco mais


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 19:23)

meteo disse:


> Apenas respondi porque podia ser passada a imagem incorrecta que iamos ter dias frescos para Junho, ou manhãs frescas..Quando (se estiverem) as minimas estão abaixo da média,mas pouco abaixo!
> Pela tua mensagem,parecia que vinha ai um Junho anormal de temperaturas(a próxima semana ainda não se pode dizer como vai estar).Estava a por água na fervura



LOl Ok tambem concordo contigo votei no intervalo entre 2º-4º graus mas penso que irá descer mais abaixo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 07:19)

AnDré disse:


> Não esquecer que a sondagem é a nível nacional.
> Bica da Cana, na Madeira, andou esta última noite praticamente sempre na casa dos 5ºC.



Já que referes isso, e só mesmo para assustar, aqui vai:





Bica da cana: *4.2ºC*
Areeiro: *4.1ºC*


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 01:39)

BALTAR (Orense), a 6 kms de la frontera y 800 metros de altitud.

1 de Junio: 2'1ºC
2 de Junio: 3'1ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Jun 2011 às 01:26)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intervalo de 2,0ºC a 4ºC em Lamas de Mouro ou Penhas Douradas entre os dias 7-12 de Junho

Cumps

Vamos ver se hoje de madrugada não baixa para alem dos 2º graus o que é bem possivel neste momento Lamas de Mouro a 1h:29m segue com 4º graus positivos.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2011 às 02:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Intervalo de 2,0ºC a 4ºC em Lamas de Mouro ou Penhas Douradas entre os dias 7-12 de Junho
> 
> ...



Lamas de Mouro já ia às 0h UTC com *2.6ºC*, que frio

Como seria de esperar já estou fora desta sondagem...


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2011 às 03:02)

2,4ºC às 1h UTC.
Mas já com nebulosidade a entrar. A mínima não deverá andar muito longe dos 2ºC.

Espero que desça mais umas décimas.


----------



## duero (9 Jun 2011 às 13:29)

BALTAR (Orense), 800 metros de altitud, 6 kms de la frontera portuguesa.

Mínima de 0'8ºC.

JUNIO DE 2011

MAX.     MIN.

1.......20'9.........2'1
2.......21'4.........3'1
3.......23'3.........7'8
4.......23'7.........7'5
5.......21'6.........6'5
6.......18'2.........8'4
7.......13'7.........5'8
8.......15'8.........0'8


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2011 às 11:29)

Para o dia 9 de Junho fica registada a temperatura mínima de 2,2 ºC em Lamas de Mouro (P. Ribeiro).


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2011 às 19:40)

Segundo o boletim mensal, a temperatura mínima registada no mês de Junho foi de *2,0ºC* no dia 2 de Junho na EMA das Penhas Douradas.

Sendo assim os vencedores desta sondagem são aqueles que votaram no intervalo: [0,0ºC a 2,0ºC] - AnDré, Geiras, João Soares, SpiderVV, Veterano.


----------

